# Supagard DIY



## JohnnyF (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok. First post, so please keep the barbs light!

Got a new Nissan Juke in white due next week. Researched the net well before deciding NOT to line the dealer's pocket by paying some £350 for Supagard treatment, particularly as I read so many posts against Supagarding, as well as lots that recommended it.

However, I did spend/waste £10 on 2 Supagard pads from Ebay. Asking a genuine Supagard agent from the Supagard web site, it seems that these are genuine and it pi**es off Supagard who obviously want to support their dealers, who have "undergone substantial training in applying the product".

My question is really 2-fold.

1. Anyone used any of these pads and got any warnings about DIY body sealing with Supagard? (_Tips on how to apply if any special technique required etc_)

2. Any dire warnings about Ebay supplied pads. (_I am not a mug and it confuses me as to how anyone can sell the body treatment for under a tenner delivered, but all info I have is that it is the genuine article_)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

The main response you'll get on here ( or at least my advice)

ditch the superguard, buy Collinite 476 or similar & it will do the same, if not OUT LAST the supaguard 

Top up regularly ie every 6months and you'll much prefer it.

BUT if you want to use supaguard, prick the sponge, rub over paint, (dont know the cure times) then wipe off


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Never used supaguard but cant imagine its too hard to use, the best tip I can give is make sure you decontamiante the paintwork, the cleaner the surface the better the supaguard will adhere to it. Best bet to clay, de tar and maybe apply some lime prime too. Also a decent wax like collinite would most likely last longer than supaguard but as you have already got it you may aswell use it.


Edit - beaten to it lol ^^^^


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

BrummyPete said:


> Never used supaguard but cant imagine its too hard to use, the best tip I can give is make sure you decontamiante the paintwork, the cleaner the surface the better the supaguard will adhere to it. Best bet to clay, de tar and maybe apply some lime prime too. Also a decent wax like collinite would most likely last longer than supaguard but as you have already got it you may aswell use it.
> 
> *Edit - beaten to it lol *^^^^


haha nur nur!

defo listen to what brummy has said though, a good clean prepped surface will give you a much better finish :thumb:


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

Most Main Dealers charge £350. It seems to be the generic figure?

I don't believe the dealership car washer's who are expected to apply the Supaguard spend the required time or pay attention to detail when applying the products.

The dealership's don't call in a specialist to carry out the applications.

If you like your car; save your money and do-it-yourself.

There are 100's of car car products to test until you find the one that most suits you and your new Juke !!

Give your new car a Clay Bar all over when you get it. You will be suprised the amount of dirt on the surfaces.


----------



## JohnnyF (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. Appreciated.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Johnny I did the pad with new mini in 2007 and topped uk with seal each year cost me £10 great result but you have to mask off car and be careful to spread even, I have moved on from this seeing better products on here look at Wolfs, Auto Finesse, and Werkstat and many others and lots of reviews I would not use it on next car and still have a pad left in garage


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Supagard itself probably isn't a bad product it's just that the dealerships don't prep the car or apply the protection very well and then charge an arm and a leg for it. You can buy 10 complete applications of Supagard from Ebay for £80, if it lasts as long as they say that's enough for 30 years.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

hi guys, i have spotted this pads as well on the net, the red sponge type ones.

Are they are the proper supaguard treatment, if so, is it a good product to use on a used car, plus what are instructions for this item.

Do these paint protection systems on the market from the trade and on the net actually work, such as guardx, diamondbrite, autoglym lifeshine and supaguard.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

If used correctly an easy 6 month durability is given. No one I know of has undergone any forms of serious training, especially at any main dealers. Use as per a typical sealant. Usual wash, clay, cleanse / polish then SG. Carlack aio, nano systematic care or Jeffs acrylic prime will all work very well due to the background of SG and these said products.


----------

